# what to use to remove urine smell...?



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I need help to remove some urine smell on the carpet.....we already used the carpet cleaner but still smell like urine in a spot.....thanks..


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

This is BY FAR the most effective way of getting rid of pee in the carpet both dog & cat, that I have EVER found. The instructions are for cat pee, but it works wonderfully for both dog & cat pee.

Directions for Cat Urine Removal from carpets

Homemade Cat Urine Recipe
1. If the cat has recently urinated on the carpet, first absorb as much of the cat urine as possible using paper towels or an old towel. Place clean paper towels over the cat urine area and tread on them so as to absorb as much of the urine as possible. Repeat with dry towels until no more moisture can be absorbed.

Areas of cat urine that have dried and previously gone undetected can be found with the aid of a black light. The cat urine stains will fluoresce under the ultra violet light in a darkened room. Hand held black lights are quite inexpensive, usually costing between $15 - $25. To save the expense of a black light you can always use your nose to detect the source of the odor.

2. Next, wet the area with a solution of 50% white vinegar and 50% water. Make sure you use enough of the solution to penetrate the fibers deep down.

After the vinegar treatment dry off the carpet as much as possible. You can assist drying by blotting with paper towels as described above. If you own a wet/dry vacuum extractor use that to remove excess moisture.

3. Apply a handful of baking soda over the affected area and drizzle it with a quarter of a cup of hydrogen peroxide mixed with a teaspoon of liquid dishwashing detergent. (not caustic detergent that you put in a dishwasher) Work it in with a scrubbing brush or your fingers (be sure to wear rubber gloves) to dissolve the baking soda and work it down well into the carpet. Allow it to dry. Once dry the baking powder will vacuum up easily taking all the odors with it.

That's all there is to it. It's as simple as that. 1-2-3 cat pee smell gone. It really does work.
This recipe is for one small area of cat urine. For larger areas you will need to adjust the quantities of ingredients used.


----------



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

I have used the baking soda/ hydrogen peroxide/dishwashing liquid here too, and it works super. the only complaint I have is that it took the color out of my carpet along with the odor LOL.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Lynne_and_Paco said:


> I have used the baking soda/ hydrogen peroxide/dishwashing liquid here too, and it works super. the only complaint I have is that it took the color out of my carpet along with the odor LOL.


oh yeah...I would never use hydrogen peroxide on my carpet ever. It will bleach it out! I use natures miracle, but haven't had many issues with piddle on my carpets.

Lori


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha I swear I'd have to do my whole living room. Its ridiculous. We will be doing extensive steam cleaning in that room when we move out, for sure.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We use Natures Miracle when needed. Works great!


----------



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

My living room is a horrid piddle stain DISASTER. after a litter of 15 great dane puppies about 2 years ago, my poor carpet has never been the same. I steam clean it about every 2 months. None of my fuzzies piddle in here anymore besides the odd "been out to long, mom!" accident, I just think the carpet has gone past the point of no return LOL.
I have never tried nature's miracle, i will have to try it. We got some new stuff at Petsmart yesterday that I am REALLY hoping works!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I've tried Nature's Miracle. Twice! Didn't work. 
I've also used Simple Green Pet Stain & odor remover. Didn't work. 

My girls have super pee or something :-/ 

Heather (Zoey's mom), I'll try your suggestion though, this will be a new avenue for me since I've always gone out to buy specifically named "stain & odor remover" products.

My aunt has used Water & a tad bit of bleach to clean her carpets before, and it has helped with the stains and odors for about a month.


----------



## cathy lynn (Sep 29, 2010)

I just bought one of this Bissel portable pet spot carpet cleaners its called a Spot Bot. We just bought 2 new babie chis so with 4 doggies we thought it would be a good investment. It works like a dream! I luv it.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

With the Natures Miracle you have to soak the area with it and let it dry. However, we don't have carpeting so the only thing we've used it on is our old wood floor (that isn't finishes so it does soak in if it's not caught right off the bat) & the odd wood piece of furniture. One being my new cabinet hubby bought me to store some props in that is unfinishes. When Marley marked that got covered many times & there are no stains or odors from it now because I sprayed the heck out of it after the initial clean up. I don't know if/how it works on carpeting. I'm assuming you'd have to really soak it good & leave to dry.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

cprcheetah said:


> Areas of cat urine that have dried and previously gone undetected can be found with the aid of a black light. The cat urine stains will fluoresce under the ultra violet light in a darkened room. Hand held black lights are quite inexpensive, usually costing between $15 - $25. To save the expense of a black light you can always use your nose to detect the source of the odor.
> 
> 2. Next, wet the area with a solution of 50% white vinegar and 50% water. Make sure you use enough of the solution to penetrate the fibers deep down.
> 
> ...


Am I mixing the peroxide & detergent together, than applying? Also, what do you mean by caustic? How long should I allow it to dry? 

The affected area for me is right by the entry of my door so it would be just a tiny hassle having to walk through a wet area, of course we do have a guest bedroom..maybe I can just sleep there while it dries.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

To be honest you really need something designed for the job. I use Vapet wash and get off. It does the trick.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

With Nature's Miracle, or any other product on the market designed specifically to remove odors, the only way it works to remove odors is if the area is THOROUGHLY soaked. That means, if you have carpet, that you have to use enough of the product for it to soak all the way down into the padding. Which of course means that it's going to take a while to dry all the way.

I've used Nature's Miracle this way, and found it VERY effective. Which is why I've never understood it coming in a spray bottle, because spraying your carpet won't even BEGIN to apply enough of the product for it to work. All spraying does is treat the very surface of the carpet, and won't penetrate through the fibers into the padding itself. I've always POURED the stuff on the area to be treated, as the only way to get enough on to do the job.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I use a capert cleaning spray first and then simple solution on top.

Simple solution is very nice, it smells GREAT. I use it for cleaning out the rescues guinea pig cages too, and it kills the urine smell brilliantly.


----------

